

TomDoc 0.9.0 - telemachos
http://tomdoc.org/

======
telemachos
See also [http://tom.preston-werner.com/2010/05/11/tomdoc-
reasonable-r...](http://tom.preston-werner.com/2010/05/11/tomdoc-reasonable-
ruby-documentation.html)

There's been some follow-up on Twitter, and Loren Segal has already written a
blog post defending YARD and a YARD plugin so that you can use TomDoc and YARD
together:

<http://gnuu.org/2010/05/12/whats-missing-from-tomdoc/>
<http://github.com/lsegal/yard-tomdoc>

Lots of thinking about documentation in the Ruby world lately - a good thing.
See also ronn and gem-man on Github.

